
Show HN: TipTiger.com – Speak up, rate, then tip - tiptiger
Hi,<p>I launched tiptiger.com a few months ago to be a platform for all service professionals to receive advice from their clients and to receive tips (gratuity) according to the quality of service that they provide. Clients can &quot;speak up&quot; about the service they received, give a rating, and optionally select a suggested tip amount based on the service price and the rating they gave. People can also search for service professionals in their area and contact them to request their services. For example, here are some results for searching for a hairstylist in Austin, TX: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tiptiger.com&#x2F;search&#x2F;hairstylist&#x2F;78701" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tiptiger.com&#x2F;search&#x2F;hairstylist&#x2F;78701</a><p>I would love to get some candid feedback from the HN community. Although most of the service professionals and clients that we talked to love the idea, they don&#x27;t use it consistently. We have a QA (test) site (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-qa.tiptiger.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-qa.tiptiger.com</a>) if you would like to mess around and create accounts. I would suggest creating a test Service Professional account so you can see what features are available to them. Thank you.
======
tiptiger
I forgot to mention, there's a How It Works page that shows, well, how it
works for service professionals: [https://www.tiptiger.com/how-it-
works](https://www.tiptiger.com/how-it-works)

